# Larger Hex keys and allen keys



## iAmCam (Dec 3, 2007)

Im looking into buying a set of larger hex keys or allen keys that I will be using to tighten and torque larger panels and switchgear with. Whats the best out there? Where can I buy online?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

iAmCam said:


> Im looking into buying a set of larger hex keys or allen keys that I will be using to tighten and torque larger panels and switchgear with. Whats the best out there? Where can I buy online?


Take a look at this...http://www.stanleyproto.com/default...156&strSiteName=PROTO&strDefaultCatalog=PROTO


----------



## racerjim0 (Aug 10, 2008)

I made my own large ones. I cut sections off of the large allen wrenches and put them in sockets with green locktite. I got tired of busting my knuckles using the regular allen wrenches. I don't recall seeing sets of the larger allen sockets.


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

Find a whole saler that caters to Tool and Die, that sells cutting heads, and measuring tools, they always seem to have the best allen keys..


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> Take a look at this...http://www.stanleyproto.com/default...156&strSiteName=PROTO&strDefaultCatalog=PROTO


This is definitely what you need


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

randas said:


> This is definitely what you need


Yes that is the best that i have found so far....The good thing is you can put those on a tork wrench..:thumbsup:


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

I bought a Craftsman 3/8's set many years ago. Reasonably priced as I recall.


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> Take a look at this...http://www.stanleyproto.com/default...156&strSiteName=PROTO&strDefaultCatalog=PROTO


Those are for use with a impact wrench and use a pin with a "O" ring to hold them or tension ring on some impact wrenches. They "may" lack the detent needed to hold them secure with a regular ratchet. They would also cost more than ones made for hand use.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Often those will be too short to tighten the terminals on larger breakers. If you are going to get a set, I would look for the long ones, or just make your own as suggested by racerjim.


----------

